# BB shooter



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

*File Name*: BB shooter

*File Submitter*: MIsling</p >

*File Submitted*: 26 Dec 2020

*File Category*: Slingshots

This is a simple bb shooter I designed as part of the December 2020 SSOTM contest. 
.stl files are available for 3d printing here: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4696230
Enjoy!

Click here to download this file


----------

